# LASER DISCOTECA



## elfenis_69 (Dic 16, 2006)

Muchas Gracias por leer mi pregunta lo primero, soy nuevo y no tengo ni idea, y no se si quiera si me podreis ayudar aqui. 

Tengo un laser de una discoteca ( MotorHead Light Laser LongTeng-IX) y no tengo forma de conseguir un programa para mover el dichoso laser con un PC. Antes tenian un Programa LongTeng9 pero no hay forma de encontrarlo por ningun lado. Si me dais algun consejo sobre algun programa os lo agradezco. 

Gracias, por todo


----------



## thors (Dic 18, 2006)

prueba en

http://www.avolitesdownload.com/PersonalityLibrary/Fixture List.asp


----------

